# The plow is ready!!!!



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice looking setup!!


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

i have one just like that but i have the reg glacier blade, looked so good i bought a 96 500 polaris with a blade so i wouldnt get the 800 dirty, lol.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

hers my 800 minus the plow, and the 500 with


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I like your wheelers. I need to get the box setup like you have next.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Chase88;813313 said:


> I like your wheelers. I need to get the box setup like you have next.


ebay from breeze lawn and garden alot less than dealer for the whole thing, bags, and back rest for around 300


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dam thats cheap. I will have to tell my wife and mom about that,so they can get me that for Christmas.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Chase88;813463 said:


> Dam thats cheap. I will have to tell my wife and mom about that,so they can get me that for Christmas.


very cheap, they sold it as a package


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Chase88- What brand blade is that? I haven't seen a double sided country blade like that before. Very slick.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

rm25x;813856 said:


> Chase88- What brand blade is that? I haven't seen a double sided country blade like that before. Very slick.


It's a polaris 60" razor blade. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## dozerpilot (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a fine looking setup Chase. I bet she'll move some snow!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i wish they made the center taller , it looks like alot of snow will come over the top, well if ya plowed here it would haha


----------

